# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..11/29/15...Black Friday week



## jd56 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!

Then for those that suffered though the Black Friday anxiety. 
Not me, I just snuck out to travel a 6 hour round trip for a bike pick up.

Let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures, as we do love pictures! 

Thought this recent pickup would be a great parts bike and once I got it home I realized I had the tank for it.
I hate parting out bikes, so I'm not sure I can do it now.

Still don't know the year on this one yet.
1936 (possibly). DP Harris /Rollfast Cadet.






Added the tank...





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 29, 2015)

Picked up an EA, delta? Front loader shell for a project from a fellow caber. Will be a great fill in until I find the right ivory front loader I've been looking for. Joe


----------



## jkent (Nov 29, 2015)

Here are my big grabs of the week. 1959 VW panel walk through and a nice set of lightwieght schwinns and a Shimano dealer sign.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 29, 2015)

Great panel!Did you get the seats too?!?


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 29, 2015)

I think I had a pretty good week.

'40-'41 Elgin. Only missing a couple pieces, really nice bike.





'38 Hawthorne Klunker project. Love this frame





Went for a ride and found this in the river, couldn't just leave it there. 





All cleaned up. This has a couple parts that I can use for my Hawthorn Klunker project so I was pretty excited.


----------



## cadillacbike (Nov 29, 2015)

Got this yesterday 1899 Columbia model 57 From a fellow caber Thank you tony


----------



## 1969nam (Nov 29, 2015)

Great job on everyone's part....saving our history !


----------



## jkent (Nov 29, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Great panel!Did you get the seats too?!?




Just the front seats no back seats. Somone had put cabinets in the back.
JKent


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2015)

Panels would not have any back seats from the factory. The walk through is a very cool factory "special order" option


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 29, 2015)

*Crusty Sunday....*

Picked up this Wasp a couple of weeks ago.  No wheels but I had a couple of S2's so did all the de-crud on the bearings and put her together.  Had the new tires too.  No attempt at clean up.  I figure if I saw a bike like that on the street I'd be tempted to ask more questions about it.  Still gotta find a seat for it.  The red one is just too ugly.









Mike


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 29, 2015)

Got a nice EA 6 rib from Nick and Darcie for the Packard.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 29, 2015)

*An Elgin rider*

Another "just a clean up".  No attempt to make it pretty.  I did get a comfy seat and kinda like adding the blue tires.  







Mike


----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2015)

jkent said:


> Here are my big grabs of the week. 1959 VW panel walk through and a nice set of lightwieght schwinns and a Shimano dealer sign.
> 
> View attachment 253885View attachment 253886View attachment 253887View attachment 253888




Great find.I really like my VW's.


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2015)

Love those panels, great find, lets see it on the road!http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=253920&d=1448810851


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Delta disease*

Bought a NOS  DELTA HAWK for my boy's Deluxe Tornado 2 weeks ago, last week i got a matching girls's Deluxe Tornado  that right now has been at the UPS  hub 10 miles away for the past 3 days that i've been anxious to get my hands on so i can put on the second NOS DELTA HAWK i got this week from the same seller of the first one


----------



## jd56 (Nov 29, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Got a nice EA 6 rib from Nick and Darcie for the Packard.
> View attachment 253952



Very nice.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Nov 29, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 253987



What bike was this stem used on?
Interesting concept. Not sure why this would be bushioned.


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## tpender3 (Nov 29, 2015)

*My Finds*

Done a little trading with fellow caber thanks Kevin I had sold the panther to Kevin a few years ago


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Craftmanship*

I received a super cool premium slimline wallet in the mail this week.  






link:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...de-Slimline-Biker-Wallets&highlight=slimline,


----------



## jd56 (Nov 29, 2015)

tpender3 said:


> Done a little trading with fellow caber thanks Kevin I had sold the panther to Kevin a few years ago



Nice Tony, now I know why you want a matching girls Panther. 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 29, 2015)

No bike related goodies but my wife gave me my Christmas gift early - a new resonator guitar (a.k.a. Dobro). Now I have to find someone to teach me to play it!


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2015)

1937 Road Master Supreme for one. 






jd56 said:


> What bike was this stem used on?
> Interesting concept. Not sure why this would be bushioned.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2015)

Killer resonator and good for you. Morgan Monroe makes great guitars.


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 29, 2015)

decotriumph said:


> No bike related goodies but my wife gave me my Christmas gift early - a new resonator guitar (a.k.a. Dobro). Now I have to find someone to teach me to play it!




There is a man down on the corner. I think his name is Curtis Lowe. He will teach you everything you need to know.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 29, 2015)

RustyHornet said:


> There is a man down on the corner. I think his name is Curtis Lowe. He will teach you everything you need to know.




Thanks! I left him a message.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 29, 2015)

RustyHornet said:


> There is a man down on the corner. I think his name is Curtis Lowe. He will teach you everything you need to know.




Old Curt was black man with white curly hair, when he had a fifth of wine he did not have a care. He used to own an old Dobro , used to play it cross his knee 
I give old curt my money he'd play all day for me.


----------



## mrg (Nov 30, 2015)

Iver Johnson' just dug these out, been in a cigar box full of reflectors in my drawer for 30 yrs. and in somebody else sense 1939, the date on the paper they were wrapped in.


----------



## John (Nov 30, 2015)

catfish said:


> 1937 Road Master Supreme for one. View attachment 254038




I thought it was discussed that the CWC never used this stem? Wasn’t it used on Elgin’s? Miss America?


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2015)

John said:


> I thought it was discussed that the CWC never used this stem? Wasn’t it used on Elgin’s? Miss America?




Yes the Elgin Miss America bikes used them as well.


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Nov 30, 2015)

Just on the 40 Miss America, the 41 used a floating hub for suspension.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 1, 2015)

One for the display. Ebay score.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2015)

mrg said:


> Just on the 40 Miss America, the 41 used a floating hub for suspension.




I know this may open a can of worms that I believe drove at least one well respected member away from this site but in regards to that stem I believe it was used only on the Miss America and not on the '37 RMS. As far as the Miss America goes I believe this stem saw limited use from maybe spring to fall '40. The Elgin book does not show the F/W sections for '39/40 and '40/41. I believe the '37 RMS either used the so called bellows stem or the riser stem. You can review this thread from which the debate really got heated but Phil brought up a good point regarding of when the cushion stem was first introduced. If this could be nailed down definitively then it may put this issue to rest once and for all regarding the '37 RMS. V/r Shawn 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35772-1938-Roadmaster-Supreme-(4-gill)&highlight=stem


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2015)

Although this topic can be debated till kingdom come, I tend to agree with Shawn on this one. I believe that the riser or bellows stem would be correct for the RMS, besides the fact that it just looks better.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 1, 2015)

How about those hub shiners!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2015)

Pretty sweet, nos on the card


----------

